# Holy Mushrooms



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm less concerned about getting rid of these guys than I am about learning whether they can harm my dog. Anyone know? I have never had such an infestation before. These popped up almost over night. We have had some wet and humid nights recently.


----------



## OND_longhorn (Oct 9, 2020)

Sorry im no help but wow it looks like you have an awesome amount of organic matter in that soil.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

@OND_longhorn so I got that going for me, which is nice. Lol. I literally could not believe my eyes when I saw this. Unreal.


----------

